
Your Next JVM:  Panama, Valhalla, Metropolis [pdf] - nayuki
http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~jrose/pres/201703-YourNextVM.pdf
======
trishume
There's a lot of things in this presentation that it would be awesome if the
JVM had. But unfortunately it seems it might take a long time before even some
of these features are released.

